

Play 2.0 release candidate is out - mrspeaker
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/play-framework/yiY01uMC1y4

======
Toddward
I, erm, played around with Play! early last year and loved it. However, I
wanted to get out of my Java comfort zone and moved on to Python (and
subsequently Django); I would have tried Scala with Play!, but support for
Scala appeared flaky at the time - that looks to have changed with 2.0.

If you're a Java developer who needs a MVC framework, this is the project to
check out.

